# Anyone else not try so hard to do the right things during tx second time round?



## sueoz (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi all,

I haven't posted in this section before - I am usually on the parenting bits - oh how nice to say that now! Having said I was staying off the boards during tx I am now going back on my plan, as I just want to ask something.

We are right in the middle of stims for our 3rd ICSI cycle (1st one for a sibling for our DD) and I am finding I am really lacking motivation to do all the things which supposedly help get good eggs. I got 4 eggs first time round on 150 Puregon, 8 eggs second time round on 225 gonal F. I am now 2.5 yrs older (still only 29 mind), busy with my little one and on day 6 of stims only had 4 follies on USS. They have upped my dose to 262.5 (personally I think I need 300 but hey ho) and I feel like something is actually happening now but I don't know if it's too late to grow extra ones or if the ones I've got will just get bigger.

The thing is, not having many follies there I should be pulling out all the stops to get as many eggs as possible but I can't really be bothered! Isn't that terrible? I have had acupuncture twice, I try to go in the sunshine every day (though it is middle of winter and so not sunny every day), I was soaking my feet every night in hot water (chinese medicine recommends), trying to lie down and read or nap when DD is having her nap, eating brazil nuts, trying to have extra milk and eggs for protein, eating pineapple, taking Co Q 10....

Is anyone else sick of ****** brazil nuts, feel like they can't possibly eat any more protein and struggling to fit all this [email protected] in around looking after a child? I end up with only about half an hour to actually relax in the evening and am feeling it may be counterproductive.

Have others not 'tried' so hard when TTC second child and still had just the same kind of response as when they did it by the book?

Also wondering whether others have just carried on with life as normal in 2WW with toddlers to look after and found it made any difference either way whether you rest or not?

We did have blast transfer with DD so the good thing with that is you know implantation will have taken place within a couple of days after that. I put myself on bed rest for those 2 days and then carried on mostly as normal after that though with extra rest and no stress. 

With my current response it doesn't look as if we'll get enough eggs to go to blast this time so lots of rest is not going to be practicable from a day 2 or 3 transfer up to implantation. My DH can only have a day or two off so of course I'll be lifting DD in and out of cot etc.

On the one hand I just think - never mind, other people get pregnant all the time through IVF whilst looking after small children but on the other, we really are going to only have another one or two goes after this one and we have to give it our best shot each time. We won't be trying again for another 2 yrs after this one because my DH is on a very intense academic course next yr and then we'll be moving. 

Just wondering what your opinions are.

Thanks

Sue


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Sue,

I think when you have a little one the your focus is diffent when you start to TTC again.  Although you want that second little bundle it is not possible to spend every waking second thinking about what to eat, what to lift , how much you should be doing if you know what I mean?

Is there anyone that could help you with DD after tranfer and DH has gone back to work?

Sorry I don't think I've been much help but I do understand your concerns but it's not so much you don't want to as perhaps there are other things to focus on.

Good luck for this cycle.     

Karin

xxx


----------



## sueoz (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for replying Karin. Its nice to be understood if nothing else. I think now that as my eggs are growing slowly, that I've a reached the point where I know I can't keep up this level of preoccupation with what's going on in there. As you say, I have my DD to focus on.

I have decided to rest whenever given the the opportunity and not do anything I don't have to, but there is no point in stressing about lifting DD etc after transfer. What will be will be.

DD is going to a childminder 2 short days a week during tx. DH will hopefully be able to take the day off after transfer, I have a few friends who are Mums and will help out when they can but all work part time, so it depends on when it falls. We have no family here and my Mum is coming out for Sept and Oct as my DH is away then. I would rather have her here for the morning sickness if I get pregnant and the commiserating if I don't, than now. 

Good luck for your cycle too!

Sue x

I had another scan this morning and I have now got 5 follies and about 6 small ones (before I had 4 & 2 small ones) which may come up, so things are improving, but they are not big enough yet. I'm hoping they'll up my dose to 300 tonight.


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Sue

I wasn't in exactly the same boat as you re tx when TTC#2 because we never got as far as FET (which would have been different to a fresh cycle anyway...  ) _but_ I do understand where you're coming from.

I've been amazingly fortunate to fall pregnant naturally, and there is no way I can be as precious with this pregnancy as I was with Lola's. DH is always on my back about resting, not doing this and that, but it's impossible with a toddler to look after. How he expects me to go through a day without lifting her in and out of bed/ highchair/pushchair/up for cuddles etc I really don't know. Plus, people who don't have tx and get pregnant with their 2nd/3rd etc probably don't worry half as much as we do.

I don't think it will hurt your cycle at all by carrying on as normal, and being aware as you are about not doing anything unneccessary. It sounds to me like you _are_ doing loads to help things along so don't feel guilty about not being able to put the same amount of efforts into this cycle as previous ones. When a new baby comes along, we will do things differently then too- not necessarily better or worse, just different, because the circumstances are different.

I hope your scans continue to show an improvement and wish you all the luck in the world
Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sue,

I think you have adopted a good attitude regards "what will be will be".  Sounds athough you will have some support from friends and when DD is at childminders you can get your feet up - make sure you do!!!   

Fab news about the extra follies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Hope things continue for you and let us know if they upped your dose. 

Lots of   for you.

Karin

xxx


----------



## sueoz (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks again Jo & Karin. Jo, I have seen you around the place and I remember you saying you were just going to enjoy the summer with Lola...it worked! Fab news on your pregnancy.

I am feeling ok with the fact that I will have to carry on lifting DD etc.

I just had a brill lay in - til 11am!! -cos DD had an ear infection and it has made her sooo tired. Not that I'm glad she had an ear infection, but at least I'm reaping the benefits now! I'm sure that will have helped the follies along.

They are not upping my dose, but am fine with that as I finally got the ewcm and full feeling yesterday. I have another scan and blood test tomorrow so we shall see....

Thanks ladies gotta go 

Sue x


----------

